# Bow fishing rig advise.



## ComancheMike (Jan 11, 2017)

I have an old 28' pontoon boat I'm thinking about rigging for bow fishing. Any thoughts on it being too big, and sitting too high off of the water?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

It's been done. Look at the Bass Pro Shops rig.









It really depends on what type of water you are fishing.


----------

